# Small Italian made auto



## Bottomdweller (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't seem to find anything on this tiny pistola. Hope ya'll can help this new comer. Markings: Soc.lt.Filli.Galesi-Brescia-Cal.6.35. Not sure if the grips are plastic or Ivory but they're white with a crest with AG. One side has some interesting stamps and the Romanumeral II. Not sure what I've got. Hopefully it belonged to a King and not a Paulper. LOL

Thanx for ya'lls help,
Dweller


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pics might help..........


----------



## RJ820 (Jan 28, 2013)

I tried to translate that but failed. I do know that Cal. 6.35 is a 25Calliber. 
Does it have a flip up barrel?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Google: *Armi Galesi .25 ACP*

You'll find pictures for confirmation, and lots of information.
It isn't worth very much. Maybe $100.00, tops?

BTW: _Soc.lt.Filli.Galesi-Brescia_ translates to "Italian Society (that is, corporation) of the Sons of Mr. Galesi, of Brescia (a city in Italy)."


----------



## Bottomdweller (Apr 14, 2013)

I've been offered $75. I think I'll take it.

Thanks guys


----------

